# Is it starting to kick off?



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The march proceeding from Al-Azhar Mosque is reportedly being attacked by thugs, according to activists. There are also reports that pro-SCAF civilians, termed honourable citizens by the ruling junta, are distributing flyers with anti-Tahrir Square and anti-protest rhetoric.
Dr Mahmoud El-Shinnawi, a member of the Egyptian Social Democratic Party, told Ahram Online that a group of thugs attacked the march, as security and police forces looked on in silence. El-Shinnawi added that no injuries have thus far resulted from the attacks. The march has now split, and the two offshoots have taken two different routes to Tahrir Square.


Anti-SCAF protesters attacked in Al-Azhar march to Tahrir - 25 January: Revolution continues - Egypt - Ahram Online

SECOND 
The killing of two Copts in Naga Hammadi, Qena Governorate on Thursday failed to ignite sectarian strife in the Upper Egyptian city but has instead turned up the heat on the local police. Police officers announced on Friday they had arrested those suspected of Thursday's shooting, saying the prime suspect is an upholsterer named Adel, and was assisted by four others. All five have been captured, police said.

The Mercedes believed to have been used for the crime, carrying the licence plate number 392, was also impounded.

Initial investigations have shown the culprits intended to kidnap the victims and ransom them for around LE500,000. When the father put up a struggle, the assailants gunned them down, police said.

Cement trader Moawad Assad, and his 25-year-old son Assad, an engineer, were both killed on Thursday when unknown assailants opened fire on them from a Mercedes carrying Cairo plates. Moawad’s second son, Paulos, survived the shootings.

Hundreds took part in the funeral service later in the day, while demonstrators staged a sit-in before Naga Hammadi police station to protest the failure of the city's law enforcement officers.

On Friday morning, around 3,000 Muslims and Copts rallied before the station, facing off against a heavy security presence. Demonstrators blame the police for "easing off" their duties, and call for quick investigation into the shooting.

The Qena Governorate has a history of sectarian violence, especially against Coptic Christians.
http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...-Copts-in-Upper-Egypt-turns-up-heat-on-p.aspx


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

There's definitely a very different mood in the air today, compared to Wednesday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> There's definitely a very different mood in the air today, compared to Wednesday.




The streets around me are more busy.. just watched 5 motorbikes doing u turns on the bridge..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

16:11 TV producer Ahmed Ragab has tweeted that around 30 residents of Abbassya, where pro-SCAF demonstrations have been held over the past months in response to Tahrir, are holding cudgels and bladed weapons as they wait for the march heading towards the Ministry of Defence.


(And if a TV producer can see this, so can the police. Not a good sign.)


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

There's fighting and throwing stones at Maspiro going on now.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Clashes have erupted between protesters in front of the state TV building in Maspero and people believed to be residents from the adjacent Bulaq Abu El Ala neighbourhood.
An eyewitness told Ahram Online that people came from Bulaq and attempted to attack the protesters, who responded by throwing stones at the Maspero building.
Ten protesters were injured during the fighting.
A group of protesters have been staging a sit-in outside the Maspero building since 25 January to call for the cleansing of state media.


----------

